#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  5G a game-changer for IoT!

## Adiza

5G Wi-Fi connections are said to be about three times faster than 4G, as we are already into the use of IoT and smart devices, 5G's speed and capacity will give a connected future very soon. 5G is going to wire up far more equipment than 4G did. Also it will provide greater level of implementation flexibility for billions of IoT and IIoT (Industrial Internet of Thing) devices,which will be a new experience for all.

There is an anticipation and resignation from mobile operators as they have to invest on the infrastructure of this technology. Do you think operators will be able to provide this technology, because already they are struggling to give 4G upgrades for us :Confused:

----------

